# Tourist Visa 600 - Invitation Letter



## Rabel (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello,

I am applying for a Tourist Visa Subclass 600 and I want my fiancée (An Australian citizen) to send me the invitation letter to visit her and stay at her place . What is she required to send me with the invitation letter? 

A copy of her passport? And anything else?

On a side note, we've already applied for a prospective marriage visa, will that be helpful in the Tourist Visa processing?

Thank you in advance


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Pretty sure persons from Lebanon find it harder to get Visitor Visa's.

Your Prospective Marriage Visa application maybe helpful.

You need to address reasons to return after the visa expires (one reason is your $7,000 PMV requires you to be offshore for a decision).

Have a read of this for some ideas-

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/159538-pam-3-old-out-date.html


----------



## Rto04 (Aug 6, 2017)

Rabel said:


> A copy of her passport? And anything else?


Probably some evidence of funds showing how you will support yourself while in Aus.

Also something showing she is employed and evidence of where you will be staying while in Aus (her name on a power bill?).

Plus perhaps a rough plan of what you plan to do while on a tourist visa - things you might go to see as a tourist, etc.

If you are employed in Lebanon then perhaps your employer could write something stating they know you are leaving and will come back?


----------

